# Marathon Furtwangen 11.9



## Kyro (24. August 2005)

Hi,

wollte fragen wer alles geht und welche Strecken Ihr fahrt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin was ich fahren soll!!! 90 oder 60 ich fahr normalerweise so zwichen 60 und 70 km 3 bis 4 mal die woche berg hoch oder berg runter schwäbische alb halt und hab den höchsten berg alas hausberg wen es interessiert wie ist die streckenbeschaffenheit??? Mich stören die 900 hm unterschied die 30 km mehr wären kein problem aber ich kann nicht einschätzen was ich an höhenmeter wärend einer tour mache da ich kein hm habe.....

Sagt mal wie ihr den Marathon bis jetzt erlebt habt


greetz kyro


----------



## Thunderbird (24. August 2005)

Noch nicht entschieden, ob ich's wieder fahre (die 90er).

Die 90er-Strecke ist hinten raus zäh, weil's relativ flach ist
und man Druck machen sollte dazwischen immer wieder 
"kleine" Hügel, die nach 2000 Hm in den Beinen nicht mehr so
klein erscheinen. Technisch ist die Strecke bis auf einige wenige 
steile Abfahrten sehr anspruchslos. Wer gut Waldwege bolzen kann,
ist richtig. Die lange Asphalt-Auffahrt ist mir nicht lang genug.
Gefährliche Situationen in der Startphase!

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (25. August 2005)

Hi,

ich werd die 60km Runde fahren. Sind 1400hm. Weiß jemand, ob die bergauf und bergab meinen, oder nur bergauf??

Fahr das erste mal in Furtwangen mit. Daher ist mir eigentlich recht egal was kommt. Freu mich mehr auf das Rennfeeling als auf die Strecke. Ich will nur nicht letzter werden. Dann wär ich schon zufrieden  !


----------



## Thunderbird (25. August 2005)

*immer bergauf. *

2800 bergauf _und _bergab.   

Thb


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. August 2005)

Ich werde die 90er fahren, die 120er startet einfach viel zu früh   
Bin die Strecke schon 2mal gefahren, ist wirklich recht einfach, eigentlich eine ideale Einsteigerstrecke, Abfahrten, soviel ich weiß 2 Stück, diese sind recht steinig aber auch kurz. Das blöde ist, ich hab auch schon 2mal Platten bekommen auf der Strecke, da sehr viel Asphalt und Schotterautobahnen vorhanden sind, fahre ich auch entsprechend einen sehr schnellen Reifen, der ist halt etwas anfälliger, nichts desto trotz werd ichs wieder tun! Zumal ich den Reifen schon in zig Rennen gefahren hab und wirklich nur in Furtwangen Platten bekam.
Ach ja, nach dem 1. Trail kommt ein sehr enges Stück (angeschrieben als Laufpassage), da sind breite Lenker und Hörnchen äußerst unpraktisch - und zum Laufen ist es eigentlich auch zu eng...
Die 60er Strecke bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber meine Freundin, lt deren Aussage ist die 60 fast noch einfacher.


----------



## pongi (26. August 2005)

gibt es dazu auch einen link? wann ist denn anmeldeschluss?


----------



## Haferstroh (26. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, nach dem 1. Trail kommt ein sehr enges Stück (angeschrieben als Laufpassage), da sind breite Lenker und Hörnchen äußerst unpraktisch - und zum Laufen ist es eigentlich auch zu eng...




Oh, ja 2001 bin ich da das letzte mal lang, aber da kann sich nicht viel verändert haben. Da gehts einen Trampelpfad an der Felswand entlang (oderhalb der Bundesstraße, kurz bevor es auf eine Fußgängerbrücke geht) und viel Platz hat man da nicht, denn links ist gleich ein Zaun oder der eine Mauer, die dich zwingt, ganz nahen Kuschelkontakt mit dem Fels zu haben. Fahren kannst und darfst nicht, wer trotzdem versucht zu fahren, wird disqualizifiert steht in der Renninfo. Also die teuren Carbonhörnchen daheim lassen oder das Bike links tragen   
Ich wollte eigentlich wie jedes Jahr die Hyperlangdistanz von 42km fahren (einmal Kurzstreckenbolzerei von <2h in der Saison muss sein), aber ich bin das letzte Mal am 24. Juli auf einem Rad gesessen (komplizierter Schlüsselbeinbruch  )


----------



## Haferstroh (26. August 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es dazu auch einen link? wann ist denn anmeldeschluss?



Guckst du:

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. August 2005)

Ähm wie da darf man nicht fahren???? Ich probier das nun schon jedes Jahr, und hatte die Hoffnung es irgendwann zu schaffen   . Letzes Jahr bin ich nämlich nur einmal eingefädelt, und da dachte ich, vielleicht gehts mal ohne ...

Im Internet steht nix von Disqualifikation bei "Nichtlaufen"


----------



## easymtbiker (26. August 2005)

jajaja, an der engstelle steht jedes jahr n schild mit "schiebezwang" oder so, aber schliesslich fährt dann doch jeder! und pasiert nix! unten vor der brücke ist halt das problem, dass der weg auch oben schmal ist, ich denke, wer da fahren möchte, sollte seinen lenker auf < 50cm kürzen!   aber die zeit die ihr dort durch schieben / fahren gewinnt oder verliert.... direkt danach kommen 600hm am stück, da wird das rennen entschieden.

bin dieses jahr nicht dabei, hab lange überlegt, werde jetzt aber vulkanbike fahren   viel erfolg und gute besserung an haferstroh!


----------



## Haferstroh (28. August 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> und gute besserung an haferstroh!




Danke dir, ich auf dem langsamen Wege der Besserung und investiere die Zeit und das ganze gesparte Startgeld um mein Bike aufzumöbeln   
Am 24.7. wollte ich eigentlich in Wildbad starten, am Tag zuvor seh ich noch daß meine Hügi am Hinterrad aufgeplatzt war!    
Naja, Rennen abgeblasen und stattdessen ne lange Rennradtrainingsfahrt gestartet, und genau da hats mich dann gelegt mit 50km/H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. August 2005)

Na, dann auch mal gute Besserung! Naja Wildbad wär auch kein Zuckerschlecken geworden und da techn. sehr anspruchsvoll ist ein Sturz auch immer drin, hat einige zerlegt - wer weiß für was es gut war...
Außerdem ist nächstes Jahr (hoffentlich) das Rennen auf der gleichen Strecke - zumindest hats der Veranstalter versprochen


----------



## Haferstroh (28. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Wildbad wär auch kein Zuckerschlecken geworden und da techn. sehr anspruchsvoll ist ein Sturz auch immer drin, hat einige zerlegt - wer weiß für was es gut war...





Rischdisch!   Erst recht wenn ich bedenke daß ich 2001 dort mal mein übelstes Rennen hatte (Langstrecke auf schwierigsten und noch nassen Trails, 33° Grad, Erkenntnis daß viel mehr km und hm als in der Ausschreibung, Plattfuß, Pumpe kaputt uvm.)

Aber zurück zum SWBM


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. August 2005)

Ja, das Rennen hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung - wenn auch nur auf der Mitteldistanz, feucht und heiß, war echt unangenehm zu fahren.

Ja also dann bis zum 11.9.!!!


----------



## plusminus (30. August 2005)

@Klaus: man sieht sich dann auf der 90er Strecke. Hoffe die schicken mir jetzt endlich ne Bestätigung darüber, dass die mein Startgeld erhalten haben....


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. August 2005)

Jo, schau mal nach so 'nem Rudel in Orange-Blauen Trikots, einer davon bin dann ich   . Hmm, machen die sowas überhaupt. Entweder gleich ne Bestätigung nach der Online-Anmeldung oder eben gar keine


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (1. September 2005)

Hallo

Also ich bin letztes Jahr die 90er gefahren. (war damals auch mein erstes Rennen überhaupt!) 
Leider hatte ich mir die Kraft etwas schlecht eingeteilt, d.h. ich bin die ersten relativ steilen Anstiege mit sehr hohem Puls gefahren   

Daher war ich bei ca. Km 65 nach der 600 Hm Straßensteigung dann schon richtig fertig!, sodass vor allem die letzten ca. 15 Km bei recht nervigem Gegenwind eine ziemliche Qual geworden sind. 

Dieses Jahr fahre ich die 60er Strecke. Da muß man die Kraft doch nicht so einteilen, vor allem wegen der 1100 Hm weniger als bei der 90er.   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (1. September 2005)

@Klaus: Werd Ausschau halten. Orangenes Trikot werd ich wahrscheinlich auch anhaben. Die Bestätigung für die Anmeldung kam gerade. Hab sie ausgedruckt damit da alles klargeht.

Gruß und bis nächsten Sonntag morgen bzw Samstag Abend bei der Nudelparty!


----------



## Kyro (1. September 2005)

also ich hab mich jetzt auch fest angemeldet allerdings nur für die 60iger da ich nächste woche nachtschicht hab und nach so einem jetlag samstag morgen ins bett sonntag morgen starten trau ich ir die 90ig einfach nicht ganz zu....

naja werde in unserem trikot clique alpenrose starten ES DARF JEDER HALLO SAGEN der mich überholt  

bis dann

grüße kyro


----------



## clear water (2. September 2005)

Bestätigung bekommt man nur wenn man sich über Datasport angemeldet hat oder?
Hab per Brief mich angemeldet (den ich zugeschickt bekommen hab) und hab die 40 Euro überwiesen hab aber nichts bekommen.....


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2005)

@plusminus: naja wir werden erst morgends anreisen, d.h. man sieht sich erst am Sonntag, wie gesagt wir werden wohl so 4-5 Fahrer vom gleichen Team sein. Bis denn!


----------



## sash73 (3. September 2005)

hallo

werde wie letztes jahr die 60er mir zur gemüte führen  !ist eine gute strecke und man kann schnell fahren.möcht sie versuchen unter 3std. zu fahren.was ich hoffe zu schaffen.wäre schön wenn das wetter mitspielt und nicht wieder vor dem start regnet.da muß man halt durch  
nächstes jahr dann mal die längere versuchen.

viel spaß euch allen und viel erfolg!!!vielleicht sieht man sich.

mfg


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. September 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> @plusminus: naja wir werden erst morgends anreisen, d.h. man sieht sich erst am Sonntag, wie gesagt wir werden wohl so 4-5 Fahrer vom gleichen Team sein. Bis denn!




ich werde wohl wieder mitten in der nacht anreisen denn start 120km ist wie jedes jahr (running gag!!!) um 7uhr... hab extra in kroatien im urlaub (wegen der hitze dort) dafür geübt...einziger kleiner unterschied dort wars um 7 schon hell...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2005)

Hi Jo, Du fährst die lange Strecke? Alle Achtung, hätte da einen Tipp, einer von userem Team faährt auch, wenn Du an dem dran bleibst, hast Du vmtl. einen richtig guten Platz       Scherz beiseite, unser Jüngster hat etwas Wut im Bauch, da er sich bei der Hobby WM verfahren hat und disqualifiziert wurde, war Pech, war kein Streckenposten an der Stelle und den Pfeil hat er etwas falsch interpretiert - wäre wohl ein sehr gutes Ergebnis geworden. Nun will er morgen auf der Langstrecke zuschlagen. Für uns ist es einfach zu früh, das mag keiner so recht


----------



## Thunderbird (11. September 2005)

@ Joe: Soso - du hast gekniffen, oder was?

@ Klaus: Letzer?! Hast du dein Bike geschrottet? Na immerhin durchgekommen.
Was war mit deinen Teamkollegen auf der 90er? Totalverlust?

@ alle anderen: wie habt ihr die Regengüsse überstanden? Keiner vom Blitz erschlagen worden?

Bei dem Matschrennen gab's folgende Ausfallquoten:

*42 Km: 8% (17)
60 Km: 13% (41)
90 Km: 27% (66)
120 Km: 28% (35)
==============
fast 160 Tote!*


Bei mir war's ein Rennen "ohne alles".

*- ohne Flaschen: *(_beide_ verloren!) Für die 2. musste ich 150m den
Berg hoch zurückrennen und trotzdem war ich nachher dehydriert und hatte
einen miesen Einbruch, weil ich auf dem Trockenen saß.

*- ohne Bremsen:* Ich war zu geizig, neue Beläge drauf zu machen und 
musste feststellen, dass der Bremsvorgang erst nach ca. 5 Sekunden
_einsetzte_. Dann stand ich aber noch lange nicht. Hinten war sowieso
keine Bremsleistung mehr da, aber die braucht man in dem Rennen auch nicht.
Einmal musste ich in einer Kurve absichtlich geradeaus einen Wiesenhang 
runterfahren und mich dort hinwerfen, um zu stoppen und ein anderes Mal 
konnte ich gerade noch mit der Ferse bremsen. Eine ganz steile Abfahrt 
musste ich laufen => Krampf. War auf jeden Fall ein ganz besonderer Nervenkitzel 
und ich überlege mir ernsthaft, ob ich mir eine Scheibe zulege (nur für vorne).
Allerdings hatte ein Mitfahrer mit Scheibe einen Totalausfall der Vorderbremse,
was auch nicht so elegant aussah auf den Downhills.

*- ohne kleines Kettenblatt und ohne größtes Ritzel (25 Zähne): *
nach schlappen 7000 Km war das kleine Blatt anscheinend fertig
und ich hatte dauernd Kettenklemmer. Stand also vor der Wahl, 
die Stiche mit einer 32-23er übersetzung hochzudrücken => Krämpfe, 
oder zu rennen => Krämpfe. Waren aber lustige Krämpfe - plötzlich "zu"
und nach 10 Sekunden Pause wieder völlig locker.

*- ohne Brille:* Na ja, wenigstens ohne viel Sicht durch die Brille.
Ein Bekannter hat das Rennen wirklich mit sehkorrektur-Brille begonnen
und musste die dann ausziehen. Übel.

Meine Zeit: 4:31.48 - ganz erbärmlich. Fast 20 Minuten langsamer als die 
Alex Rosenstiel (die ich immerhin am Anfang noch ziehen durfte) und
gut 27 Minuten langsamer als letztes Jahr, wobei sicher einiges auf's Wetter ging.

Was ich am geilsten fand:
*Das Handtuch als Teilnehmerpräsent!!!*   
Auf der hinfahrt meinte ich noch zu meinem Kumpel, dass ich 
denen eine  Mail schreiben und für nächstes Jahr ein Handtuch 
beantragen werde. Endlich etwas, was man immer brauchen kann.
Und gut aussehen tut's auch noch. Spitzenklasse. Vielleicht hat einer
der Veranstalter hier im Forum mitgelesen. War ja schon lange mein Wunsch.

Thb


----------



## Oetti03 (11. September 2005)

Also das Wetter war ja echt der Hammer!! Ich glaub bis km 30 hats nur geschüttet. Ich sah nimme aus wie'n Mensch!!

Aber Strecke war super. Die 1400hm hat man gar nicht so gemerkt   Auch die Ausschilderung und die Verpflegung waren auch gut.

@Thunderbird,
bin auch ohne Brille gefahren. Ging eigentlich ganz gut, bis auf die Abfahrten im Wald!!  ; Krämpfe hatte ich diesmal Gott sei Dank keine. 

Mein Tacho hat ne Zeit von _3:39:29_ gezeigt; für die 60km

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!!!


----------



## ratz (11. September 2005)

Hatte mit meiner regulären Brille anfangs auch nur Probleme. Der Regen kam vorne und hinten auf die Gläser, teilweise war's schon ziemlich Blindflug. Wird wohl doch so langsam Zeit für ne richtige Bike Brille.

Mit meiner Zeit kann ich nicht so ganz mitreden (4:43h auf der 60er Runde), ist aber ausbaufähig. War nach dem Sigma Marathon in Neustadt (bei ähnlichem Siffwetter, letzter Platz in meiner Wertungsklasse der Mitteldistanz) mein zweiter Marathon. Bin zufrieden. Mal sehen ob's irgendwann auch mal mit einem Marathon bei trockener Witterung klappt.

Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.

Gruß,
Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (11. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Joe: Soso - du hast gekniffen, oder was?
> 
> Thb



quatsch, hab mir nur vorher die wettervorhersage angesehen und bin hier den altdorfer radmarathon mit einem bekannten (tourguide bei hürzeller)gefahren... da war ich schneller zu hause nach der dusche

war aber irgendwie auch nicht so toll: 

erst meine neue radbrille verloren, dann den besten anstieg nochmal gefahren um (vergeblich) die brille zu suchen dann voll in den wolkenbruch rein mit ungelogen ca 15cm wasser auf der strasse

dann bei biberach ca. 5cm an der schnauze des autos vorbei, das von rechts an der kreuzung einfach losfuhr und mitten auf der kreuzung ne vollbremsung hinlegte als das mädel mich doch noch gesehen hat...
(bremsen hätte nicht mehr gereicht... zum glück hat man ja eine gewisse ausweichtechnik vom biken...aber frag mich nicht-weiß selbst nicht wie ich da noch heil durchgekommen bin)

@ klaus ??? alles klar ?

joe


----------



## Kyro (11. September 2005)

also die Strecke war echt supi und wenn mal von den Seen absieht für die ich nächstest Jahr Achwimmflügel mitnehme  eigentlich recht einfach. hat jemand von euch neh Ahnung ob schon irgendwo ne Liste rumschwirrt würde gerne meine Plazierung und die genaue Zeit wissen. 

gruß Kyro


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. September 2005)

Kyro schrieb:
			
		

> also die Strecke war echt supi und wenn mal von den Seen absieht für die ich nächstest Jahr Achwimmflügel mitnehme  eigentlich recht einfach. hat jemand von euch neh Ahnung ob schon irgendwo ne Liste rumschwirrt würde gerne meine Plazierung und die genaue Zeit wissen.
> 
> gruß Kyro



www.datasport.ch

die hatten schon zwischenergebnisse drin,als das rennen noch lief... das nenn ich professionell...

joe


----------



## Kyro (11. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> www.datasport.ch
> 
> die hatten schon zwischenergebnisse drin,als das rennen noch lief... das nenn ich professionell...
> 
> joe




des kann ich jetzt nicht sagen hab halt bis jetzt immer den falschen link benutzt der von der marathon seite bin jetzt aber auch drauf gekommen aber die Orga war echt professionell.

so wünsch nun allen nen schönen abend erholt euch von der schinderei ich geh jetzt arbeiten zur nachtschicht   

achso 121 bin ich 

wäre toll wenn die anderen ihre platzierung auch reinschreiben dann kann mal schauen wer wer ist 

gruß kyro


----------



## heinzelmann (11. September 2005)

Bin heuer wieder auf die 120er und so war ich wenigstens schön warmgefahren, als der Regen einsetzte ;-)
Als an der Abfahrt vor dem Brend Anstieg ca. 100m neben mir der Blitz herniederging ist mir schon ein bißchen mulmig geworden. Aber danach hat's zum Glück wenigstens nur noch geregnet.
Auf den "weichen" trails bin ich durch mein rel. hohes Gewicht ziemlich eingesunken - das war zäh. Die "Vöhrenbach'sche Seenplatte" fand ich dagegen richtig lustig.

Bremsen?... typischerweise wird diese Kategorie von Marathons nicht nur in Kilo- und Höhenmetern sondern in Millimetern (Belagverschleiß)  angegeben ;-)

Brille? War bei mir auch zu. Behelfe mir dann immer per "Spähpanzertechnik": Die Brille auf der Nase soweit nach unten schieben, bis ein winziger Schlitz zwischen Visier und Brille zum durchgucken da ist.

Platzierung? Ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig (fahre erst seit knapp drei Jahren und will eigentlich hauptsächlich Spaß haben)  Unter 7 Stunden sollten es aber doch werden, was ich dann mit 50 Sek. Luft gerade noch so geschafft habe.

So - und jetzt Wäsche waschen...


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. September 2005)

Hallo,
habe auch den 90er überlebt! 
Hier die Liste der wichtigsten Bike-Teile am heutigen Tag:
1. Rohloff Speedhub, weiß gar nicht an wievielen Leuten ich heute vorbeigefahren bin, die irgendwas an ihrer Schaltung gefummelt haben und neidisch auf meine Coladose geschielt haben
2. Scheibenbremsen, habe einige mit Felgenbremse gesehen, die zusätzlich die Hacken benutzt haben
3. "Schutzbleche", hatte immer eine einigermaßen saubere Brille
Fehlt noch was?
Gab auch einige üble Stürze; tut mir dann immer in der Seele weh. Einer davon war nach Schonach zu Beginn der langen Abfahrt vom Paradies (heißt wirklich so) nach Gremmelsbach in der ersten Kurve noch auf Asphalt. Der Mensch sah nicht gut aus, Bergwacht war aber gleich zur Stelle. Aus Solidarität habe ich mich auf dem Rollsplit gleich dazugelegt. Konnte aber im Gegensatz zu meinem Kollegen weiterfahren.
Mit der Platzierung bin ich ganz zufrieden: 118. von 242 gestarteten Männern. Der Abstand zur Spitze ist trotz des Sturzes identisch zu letztem Jahr, was ja auch schon etwas wert ist. Allerdings ist die Aufgabeliste mit 53 (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe) ja enorm lang. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Mal den Georg Thoma schlagen, aber der hatte gleich am ersten Anstieg die Schnauze voll.
Gruß 
Cännondäler


----------



## Thunderbird (11. September 2005)

@ cännondäler: hast recht, waren "nur" 53. habe irgendwas doppelt gezählt.

@ kyro: Zeit reicht doch auch zur Namensfindung.

Thb


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. September 2005)

Immerhin seid ihr durchgekommen!!! Ich habs (zum erstenmal) geschmissen, ständig hats die Kette hochgezogen, meine Kettenstrebe sieht aus wie die Sau, die Beläge (und ich hatte funkelnagelneue) waren auch ruckzuck weg und nach 20km ist die nagelneue Kette gerissen, ich war so stinkig, daß ich das Ding zusammengeflickt hab und an der nächsten Strasse zurückgefahren bin. Nach Neustadt hab ich alles ausgewechselt, außer den Blättern, daß war wohl der Fehler, aber nach jedem Rennen den kompl. Antrieb austauschen????
       

@Joe: nicht wirklich, bin gefrustet, aber ich hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Regenfahren, die 6h in Neustadt vor 3 Wochen waren noch zu gut im Gedächtnis. Beine und Kondition waren eigentlich gut, war noch an der Spitzengruppe dran, aber als dann die Kette flöten ging wars vorbei...


----------



## Oetti03 (11. September 2005)

So:

_3:37:13_ für die 60er Runde

Platz 195.

Für'n 2. Marathon gar nicht so übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (11. September 2005)

@ Klaus: hört sich ja wild an. Bei so Sauwetter hilft glaube ich nix.
Höchstens eine Spraydose mit Teflonspray oder eine Rohloff.

Wenn du umgedreht bist, wie kommen dann deine Zeiten in die Siegerliste?   
Seltsam ist auch, dass die vier Letzten der Liste identische letzte Splitzeiten  haben.
Soo perfekt scheint die Datasport-Messung doch nicht gewesen zu sein.

Was war jetzt mit deinen Kollegen auf der 90er?

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. September 2005)

Tja, das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, noch dazu mit über 6h, da hätt ichs ja laufen können    Ich hab den Transponder bei einem Streckenposten abgegeben, als ich die Strecke verlassen hab, keine Ahnung was der damit getrieben hat !?!?!   

Naja irgendwie ist gegen dieses Wetter kein Kraut gewachsen, bei allen gabs wieder Probleme, mit V-Brakes waren die Beläge weg, und bei den Scheiben gabs Probleme mit klemenden Kolben und Hebeln. Ne Rohloff würde das Schaltproblem lösen, aber wie löst man das Bremsproblem??? Gibts Trommelbremsen?  

Also Peter hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, der war stinksauer, da ging auch irgendwas schief und bei Uwe ist die Schaltwerksfeder gebrochen, der hat den einen Berg komplett hochgeschoben und ist dann an der selben Stelle raus wie ich.

Aber Andi auf der 120er und Marc auf  der 60er sind super gefahren, Diana war auch ganz gut im Rennen, hatte allerdings auch erhebliche Schaltprobleme, die Bremsen waren zumind. hinten ebefalls weg. Achja Andi hatte Keramikflegen, das scheint schon etwas zu helfen, wobei er gesagt hat, daß auch bei ihm die Bremswirkung erheblich nachgelassen hat.

Uwe ist nur die 42er gefahren, und hat trotzdem seine Beläge verschlissen und mußte bei der letzten Abfahrt viele vorbeilassen (DT-Swiss Keramik Felgen, er hat irgendwie keine Beläge die richtig lange halten, Andi fährt Mavic Keramik Felgen).


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (12. September 2005)

@ alle anderen: wie habt ihr die Regengüsse überstanden? Keiner vom Blitz erschlagen worden?

:::  Tja, die 1. Stunde war wegen des heftigen Regens schon ziemlich herb, aber irgendwie gings dann. Der heftige Donner hat mich auch ziemlich überrascht und erschreckt, zumal ich gerade am Rand einer flachen freien Wiese war (also topografisch gesehen ein nicht so harmloser Platz bei Blitztladungen)

*- ohne Flaschen: *(_beide_ verloren!) Für die 2. musste ich 150m den
Berg hoch zurückrennen und trotzdem war ich nachher dehydriert und hatte
einen miesen Einbruch, weil ich auf dem Trockenen saß.

:::  Das ist übel, ich habe zum Glück keine meiner beiden Flaschen verloren, habe aber leider den Fehler gemacht bis Km 45 nur 1 Riegel zu essen und nur wenig zu trinken. Schon ab ca. Km 35 habe ich den Einbruch gemerkt und dann bei Km 45 doch noch was gegessen, bald liefs dann wieder etwas besser.   

und ich überlege mir ernsthaft, ob ich mir eine Scheibe zulege (nur für vorne).
Allerdings hatte ein Mitfahrer mit Scheibe einen Totalausfall der Vorderbremse,
was auch nicht so elegant aussah auf den Downhills.

:::  Ich hatte mit der Kette und mit meinen Scheibenbremsen (vorne und hinten) auch Probleme wegen des Schlamms. Die Scheibenbremshebel mußte ich vor allem auf den letzten ca. knapp 20 Km fast komplett durchdrücken um wenigstens eine leichte Bremswirkung zu erreichen. Die Kette fiel immerwieder mal ungewollt auf ein anderes Blatt und klemmte auch mehrmals plötzlich, einmal hätts mich deshalb fast hingehaun.

Meine Zeit: 4:31.48 - ganz erbärmlich. Fast 20 Minuten langsamer als die 
Alex Rosenstiel (die ich immerhin am Anfang noch ziehen durfte) und
gut 27 Minuten langsamer als letztes Jahr, wobei sicher einiges auf's Wetter ging.

:::  Ich hatte bei der 60er 3:42.26 - ich hatte auf irgendwas mit 3:05 bis 3:15 h gehofft, was unter guten Bedingungen vielleicht auch geklappt hätte.

Was ich am geilsten fand:
Das Handtuch als Teilnehmerpräsent. Vielleicht hat einer
der Veranstalter hier im Forum mitgelesen. War ja schon lange mein Wunsch.

::: Ja, ich finds auch echt genial !    

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2005)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich am geilsten fand:
> Das Handtuch als Teilnehmerpräsent. Vielleicht hat einer
> der Veranstalter hier im Forum mitgelesen. War ja schon lange mein Wunsch.
> 
> ...



hallo,

ich glaub 2002 oder 2003 ? war auch schon mal bei einigen rennen handtuchpräsent angesagt, ich erinnere mich z.b. an todtnauberg und kirchzarten , also so neu ist das nicht

und bei den aktuellen wetterkapriolen werden handtücher und dicke socken vielleicht auch in zukunft angesagt bleiben (schals sind ja nicht so ungefährlich beim biken...)

und hoffentlich weiterhin t-shirts... (will ja 100 stück irgendwann mal haben,dann hör ich nämlich auf...aktuell knapp 60...)

joe


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (12. September 2005)

Hallo

ich glaub 2002 oder 2003 ? war auch schon mal bei einigen rennen handtuchpräsent angesagt, ich erinnere mich z.b. an todtnauberg und kirchzarten , also so neu ist das nicht

:::  Ahja, das wußte ich nicht, da ich mein erstes Rennen im Jahr 2004 gefahren bin (ein Trainingskollege hatte mich damals dazu überredet bei der 90er(!) Strecke mitzufahren, zuerst dachte ich dass man beim ersten Rennen doch nicht so ne große Strecke fahren sollte, aber dann bin ich doch mitgefahren. Es war schon gut, aber die letzten 15-20 Km waren (teilweise wegen falscher Krafteinteilung   ) ziemlich qualvoll für mich. Deswegen bin ich diesmal nun die 60er gefahren.   

und bei den aktuellen wetterkapriolen werden handtücher und dicke socken vielleicht auch in zukunft angesagt bleiben (schals sind ja nicht so ungefährlich beim biken...)

::: Stimmt!    

und hoffentlich weiterhin t-shirts... (will ja 100 stück irgendwann mal haben,dann hör ich nämlich auf...aktuell knapp 60...)

:::  Boah, knapp 60 Stück, ist ja krass, dann hast du wohl einen richtig großen Schrank allein für Trikots, oder!?   

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (12. September 2005)

:::  Nachtrag:

und hoffentlich weiterhin t-shirts... (will ja 100 stück irgendwann mal haben,dann hör ich nämlich auf...aktuell knapp 60...)

:::  ich hab erst 9 Trikots    und 3 Trikotjacken 
Dauert also noch etwas, bis ich so viele haben werde wie du   

:::  Aber du bikest sicher auch schon einige Jahre länger als ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2005)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:
			
		

> :::  Nachtrag:
> 
> und hoffentlich weiterhin t-shirts... (will ja 100 stück irgendwann mal haben,dann hör ich nämlich auf...aktuell knapp 60...)
> 
> ...




ja, bin halt sammler...

also die knapp 60 t-shirts sind alles finisher gaben von mtb-marathons 1997-2005

radtrikots hab ich aber genausoviele...noch nicht gezählt... das meiste ist in großen umzugskartons verstaut

...in meinem kleiderschrank hab ich nur meine arbeits(ver)kleidung, bin ja seriöser makler im hauptberuf

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Transponder bei einem Streckenposten abgegeben, als ich die Strecke verlassen hab, keine Ahnung was der damit getrieben hat !?!?!


Vielleicht ist er bei Zielschluss die Strecke abgefahren?



			
				klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts Trommelbremsen?


Klar gibt's die, die taugen aber nichts. 
Keramikfelgen mit passenden Belägen sind wohl die beste Lösung.
Einzige 100% sichere Lösung wäre nur ein fixed gear Bike.
Aber was soll's - wer bremst verliert.   

@ Schwarzw.biker: Mich erstaunt echt, wie viele auch mit Scheiben Probleme hatten.
Kleiner Tip für Zitate: man schreibt das so: 





			
				[I schrieb:
			
		

> der zitierte[/I], eckige Klammer zu, ZITAT, dann für's Zitatende: [/Quote, eckige Klammer zu





			
				[I schrieb:
			
		

> @ Joe: Das Handtuch muss in Kirchzarten _vor_ 2001 und in Todtnauberg vor
> 2002 gewesen sein, aber du bist ja schon ein _bisschen _länger dabei, als ich.
> Fände ein 2. Handtuch auf jeden Fall immer noch praktischer, als ein 2. Werbetrikot.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Joe: Das Handtuch muss in Kirchzarten _vor_ 2001 und in Todtnauberg vor
> 2002 gewesen sein, aber du bist ja schon ein _bisschen _länger dabei, als ich.
> Fände ein 2. Handtuch auf jeden Fall immer noch praktischer, als ein 2. Werbetrikot.
> 
> ...



hast wohl recht...
hab grad nachgeschaut, steht kein jahr drauf,kann mich nur erinnern das es in einer saison mal plötzlich überall handtücher gab... und das jahr drauf gings dann wieder mit t-shirts weiter

mir persönlich wäre auch wichtiger das die veranstalter in professionelle zeitnahme,einheitliche altersklassen und tausch-trinkflaschen*wie z.b. in der schweiz investieren würden... 

aber erst wenn ich die 100 shirts habe !!!

joe, * (das gabs übrigens bei meiner ersten teilnahme am swiss bike masters in küblis schon 1997 !!! und die teilnahmegebühr war da aber auch schon ca.100 DM damals )


----------



## jones (12. September 2005)

also ich fand das rennen wirklich super !!!     

allerdings ist mir in der serpentinenabfahrt einer ins schaltwerk gefahren und danach konnte ich nicht mehr alle gänge fahren, was mich noch ca 7-8 plätze gekostet hat! - Schade.

trotzdem auf der 60er noch 22ter geworden


----------



## sash73 (12. September 2005)

hallo leutz,

fand es sehr cool und einmal was anderes  
hauptsache gefahren und gekämpft.

@kyro: bist ja super gefahren gratuliere.warst schnell unterwegs.wäre min.20min schneller geswesen,aber meine lieben "neuen" beläge wren nach der hälfte der strecke,halb weg gefahren.erst mal dei züge nachgestellt und dann erst weiter.das hatte mir schon 10-15min gekostet.und dann nur noch die hälfte der bremsleistung.  fast jeder hatte ja diese probleme  
bin 142er; 3:26.

grüße sash


----------



## Kyro (12. September 2005)

naja hätte auch noch ein paar minuten rausholen können bei besserem wetter hab halt einmal angehalten da es bei der vorletzten abfahrt neben mir einen sowas von zerbröselt hat, dass ich gemeint hab der wäre mause tot hat sich dann aber ein bissle geschüttelt und meinte er würd weiter fahren al er sein voderrad dann aber sah hat er es doch sein lassen des war kein achter ber des war minimum ein 64er nunja shit happens wenigsten hatte er net viel.


----------



## denis_f5 (15. September 2005)

hier noch ein paar photos vom marathon in furtwangen:

http://www.analogisch.de

cu denis


----------



## ratz (15. September 2005)

denis_f5 schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein paar photos vom marathon in furtwangen:
> 
> http://www.analogisch.de



Danke für die Bilder! Du warst das also, der mich nach dem Zieleinlauf abgelichtet hat.

Was anderes: Was habt Ihr denn nach der 60km Runde auf dem Tacho gehabt? Bei mir waren's etwas über 65km. Ich bin nichts mehrfach gefahren und habe mich meines Wissens auch nicht verfahren. Hattet Ihr einen ähnlichen Wert oder sollte ich meinen Tacho einfach besser einstellen?

Gruß,
Roger


----------



## Oetti03 (15. September 2005)

Bei mir warens auch ziemlich genau 65km. Und bloß 1352hm  . Aber is ja net schlimm! Des wertet unsere Leistung bloß auf!!!


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (15. September 2005)

Danke für die Bilder! Du warst das also, der mich nach dem Zieleinlauf abgelichtet hat.

Was anderes: Was habt Ihr denn nach der 60km Runde auf dem Tacho gehabt? Bei mir waren's etwas über 65km. Ich bin nichts mehrfach gefahren und habe mich meines Wissens auch nicht verfahren. Hattet Ihr einen ähnlichen Wert oder sollte ich meinen Tacho einfach besser einstellen?




			
				Schwarzw.biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gut 64 Km drauf. 1370 Hm.
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

